# Surfin' powder with TT



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I ran into Brett Tippie the other day @ Cypress.

It was packed. There was some good snow in bounds, but it got chewed to shit after 1 run.

Some of the other side of the fence.

https://vimeo.com/


TT


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

So excited you couldn't even wait to put your glove back on!


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Tatanka Head said:


> So excited you couldn't even wait to put your glove back on!


I was just noticing, I don't have my gloves on in a lot of the vids I got, haha

My phone hopped out of one of my pockets, on one these type of runs.

I even have it on film poppin' out & landing right beside me, after hopping up a hill. I didn't see it & rode away.

It was just starting to get dark when I realized I didn't have it.

By the time I got back ip 2 chairlifts, I didn't think there wae a chance in hell, I almost didn't bother cause it was way out of bounds.

After side slippin' down where I thought I might have gone.

I found my phone, that's gotta be a billion to 1 shot.

Made my whole Christmas


TT


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

And for the ones on mobile where the embed doesn't work, here the proper link 
www.vimeo.com/149860847

Seing vids like this makes me glad that we have open terrain . I would kill myself in those trees! I couldn't help but stare right at those trunks - and inevitably hit them.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

TT nice ridin' da trees...different skill set...I enjoy trees though not particularly good at it. Frequently I ride with my gloves in my hands cause they get too hot....but afraid of dropping them...even with strings.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Man that looks sweet!! I'm pretty sure I'd proly wind up in a high speed "tree hug!" :surprise: I'd still have to give it a go tho!! I wouldn't be able to resist! 
:wink:>


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Nice!

Who's Brett Trippie?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

F1EA said:


> Nice!
> 
> Who's Brett Trippie?



This is who,..

(...yellow jacket!) 



-edit-
Btw,.. I have NO idea why there are 4 clip windows showing. I only posted one url. :dunno: :blink:

If one of the admin's can or knows how to fix that,.. Id be mucho grateful!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

So's this,.. In Red this time
Video: Gravel Pit Pillows - Aggy And the Tippie Brothers - Pinkbike


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Gee Chomps your interweebz skills are top o the line 

But man, cool vids. Both on mtb and sb damn those guys are good! Super cool


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

F1EA said:


> Gee Chomps your interweebz skills are top o the line
> 
> But man, cool vids. Both on mtb and sb damn those guys are good! Super cool


Lol! Yeah, this appears to be a "New" symptom with embedding Vimeo clips since recently updating my iOS! :dunno: YT clips are still working the way they used to, but lately, posting pics or trying to embed Vimeo has gone all Wonky on me! :shrug:


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Nice one TT. Revy's been amazing lately too, but I'm the kind guy who remembers to charge his go pro the same morning I'm leaving to the hill.
Love the trees!


----------



## powderjunkie (Jun 30, 2015)

Damn those tree look sexy. I would ride the shit out of those.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

freshy said:


> Nice one TT. Revy's been amazing lately too, but I'm the kind guy who remembers to charge his go pro the same morning I'm leaving to the hill.
> Love the trees!


Haha me too, d'oh.

Yesterday would have been some incredible footy.

Had my battery fully charged, left the god damn memory card sittin' on the table @ home.


TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I got a pm from somebody, they wanted me to take them into my playground. haha

"Haha good thing I didn't take you up on that, legs are way outta shape and were burning after 3 runs down from sky chair. Couldn't see shit all either with the fog. Didn't look steep in the vid but I believe you, some of the terrain here is whack! Your a crazy fucker TT "



Haha crazy fucker
TT


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

timmytard said:


> "crazy fucker" TT


Between your maniacal laugh and the oil dipped joints, not to mention your scary ass Craigslist stories, this is basically what I think any time your name comes to my head.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Found myself on top of a waterfall the other day, not really where I wanted to be, but the gully I got caught in is impossible to get out of.

There was just a big hole @ the bottom, I tried fillin' it in with snow but that didn't do shit.

Half way down I found this sweet little overhanging rock, it's just really, really hard to get too, so not the best shack, but pretty neat none the less.

[ame]https://vimeo.com/149982738[/ame]


TT


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

timmytard said:


> Haha crazy fucker


Oh and here I am thinking I was the only one......


----------

